# english speaking family solicitor in japan



## uk_dad

can anyone recommend a trust worthy English Speaking Family solicitor in or near Hyogo?

My ex-wife has taken my children to Japan and is limiting my contact to them. I need a solicitor to assist my case.


----------



## Joppa

uk_dad said:


> can anyone recommend a trust worthy English Speaking Family solicitor in or near Hyogo?
> 
> My ex-wife has taken my children to Japan and is limiting my contact to them. I need a solicitor to assist my case.


Read British Embassy in Tokyo site on Child abduction and Legal issues.
You should really travel to Japan with all relevant documents (court orders etc) and make an appointment for consultation in English.
Bad news for you is that Japan isn't a signatory to the Hague Convention on international child abduction, so your legal recourse is limited:
Rapid Increase in Child Abductions to Japan
And good wiki entry: International child abduction in Japan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Best of luck!


----------



## uk_dad

Thanks for the speedy response Joppa! Much appreciated.

Are you saying in essence there's little I can do. I called the British Embassy and they seemed fairly positive that I could get a mirror order put in place, matching the one I have in the UK, which details the contact I should have with my children.


----------



## Joppa

uk_dad said:


> Thanks for the speedy response Joppa! Much appreciated.
> 
> Are you saying in essence there's little I can do. I called the British Embassy and they seemed fairly positive that I could get a mirror order put in place, matching the one I have in the UK, which details the contact I should have with my children.


I'm no expert and have no personal experience, but just going by what I've read. To have successful contact with your children apparently requires full co-operation of your ex-spouse, as actions by the Japanese court can vary depending on the judge, but I'm sure the British embassy in Tokyo has more up-to-date information.


----------



## AugustineSamuelIfeacho

Contact the embassy and let them know of your needs

good luck

Augustine Samuel Ifeacho
Egua Barbi Samuel Ifeacho
Okolie Ifeacho


----------

